# I've decided to go with the regular galvanized electric wire, HOW far should the ....



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you have a way to tension the wire, you can get away with having the posts 15-20 feet apart. There will be some sag, but not much if you tension it tightly. However, if you have horses that are hard to keep fenced in, you might want the posts closer together so that you can keep the fence higher.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

smrobs said:


> If you have a way to tension the wire, you can get away with having the posts 15-20 feet apart. There will be some sag, but not much if you tension it tightly. However, if you have horses that are hard to keep fenced in, you might want the posts closer together so that you can keep the fence higher.


this will be my first time putting up a fence as far as hot wire but I do a good bit of building other things, buildings and such. I don't own a tensioner so I might just go with muscle lol. Is it wise to put up all of the post first then do the fence? Any pointers will be greatly appreciated


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I usually start with the posts and bring the wire in afterward. Muscle should work fine providing that you aren't trying to pull up 1/2 a mile of fence all at once :wink:


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

14 gauge should be fine am I correct?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not sure how big 14 gauge is, but if it was sold as wire fencing, then it will be fine.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

14 gauge is fairly thin. I'd go with 12.5 gauge if you can get it, just to be safe. That's the recommended size for horses. 14 gauge is used for goats and sheep.

If you were using 14 gauge as just a hot top wire, you'd be fine. I'm a little leery of you using it for your complete fencing.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> 14 gauge is fairly thin. I'd go with 12.5 gauge if you can get it, just to be safe. That's the recommended size for horses. 14 gauge is used for goats and sheep.
> 
> If you were using 14 gauge as just a hot top wire, you'd be fine. I'm a little leery of you using it for your complete fencing.


 yeah i need to go in the store and actually look at the wires


----------

